# Celebrity Style: Miranda Kerr (Get the Look)



## StereoXGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

*Celebrity Style: Miranda Kerr *

7 hours 36 min ago by FabSugar






There are two reasons I'm envious of Australian model Miranda Kerr. First, she's dating and vacationing with Orlando Bloom and second, she has legs the length of the Eiffel Tower! Now that I got that off my chest, we can move on to her cool, casual style. On her aforementioned romantic getaway, Miranda exuded an easy-going vibe that all vacation-goers should master. She threw on a white V-neck tee, black high-waisted shorts, and some wedge espadrilles. No fuss, no fluff; just the way a vacation ought to be.






Flynet





Bobi Short Sleeve V in White

$35 â€“ Revolve Clothing





Shipley &amp; Halmos Madelaine High

$174 â€“ Pink Mascara





Boutique Nordstrom 'Trina' Sandal

$69.95 â€“ Nordstrom





Ksubi Milka Sunglasses in Brown

$225 â€“ Tobi





Lauren Merkin Animal Print Cassie

$195 â€“ shopbop.com





Marc Jacobs Collection Quilted

$185 â€“ eLuxury





Giles &amp; Brother Ship's Helm Studs

$63 $31.50

Source


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 25, 2008)

they look good together.. i like Kerr's shorts and wedge..

Nay for tee...


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2008)

oooh those studs are cute!

I don't really like high waisted shorts, I think anyone but a skinnny malink like Miranda looks a bit whale like in them, but she is totally rocking them. Cant believe how hot she looks!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2008)

She looks fabulous. I personally couldn't get away with high waisted shorts, It would be quite tragic. However, she seems to rock them.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 25, 2008)

She does look good overall but I don't like the tee. The shorts and wedges look good on her.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting but i could never wear those shorts.


----------



## niksaki (Jun 26, 2008)

i love her style


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 27, 2008)

I love her style and I love wearing high waisted shorts!


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 2, 2008)

She got style!!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 3, 2008)

I love her style, she looks great!


----------



## AppleRose (Nov 3, 2008)

We'll soon be seeing a whole lot of her since she signed with a big dept store here. (Oz)

Her wedges are the cutest part of the outfit - they are designer, no?


----------



## speedy (Nov 13, 2008)

She looks gorgeous, but I couldn't wear high waisted shorts either.


----------

